# Looks like I have a ghost in the house.



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Seriously I think I have.

I moved home about three months ago. I now live in a old cottage. it is about 200 years old. It seemed the perfect home. Log fires, timber ceilings etc.

But it seems to have come with a price.

Myself and my family are getting really bothered by "something."

It started about a month ago when my young daughter refused to sleep in her bedroom. She told me that a nasty woman kept on dragging her out of bed. I put this down to bad dreams and pretty much dismissed it. But she still will not leave our bedroom.

But others in my home are now having weird experiences.

Bed covers are being pulled off at night, things are falling off shelves and the final straw was last night when a door slammed on its own and footsteps were heard running down the stairs. We were all in the lounge when this happened so we were all accounted for.

I and my wife have also seen shadowy things (best way I can describe it) in the corner of rooms, when you see them a horrible sense of dread fills you and you have to leave the room.

Rooms have got so cold it makes you shiver.

It is starting to freak me out now and home is not home anymore.

I promise this is not a wind up thread. Does anyone know how this can be sorted. I did a Google on it but not very helpful.

I don't want to move but my daughter is really freaking out.

Has anyone ever had to resolve anything like this before? if so how?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Go away for a weekend and leave a Jedward album playing on repeat. Lucifer himself couldn't handle that.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Get the fvck out!

I don't even believe in all that stuff but I'd be gone.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Hmmm get the local vicar in


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Do loads of extra tren and DNP, at least that way you won't feel cold when the rooms gets really cold, only advice I can think of right now


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Seriously I think I have.
> 
> I moved home about three months ago. I now live in a old cottage. it is about 200 years old. It seemed the perfect home. Log fires, timber ceilings etc.
> 
> ...


who is that old man standing behind you?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

ryda said:


> Hmmm get the local vicar in


Thought about that but I feel a bit stupid doing so, he might arrive with an ambulance and a straight jacket.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Youre a lunatic if you can happily live with that sh1t, I remember my brother in law once telling me how his dad wouldnt move out of his house when he was a kid even though something they couldnt see used to come running into the living room on a night and used to jump on the spot in the middle of the room a few times before running back out and upstairs.

Fvck that is all I have to say on the matter, id of been gone long time ago.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Local priest to bless the house or get someone with paranormal background for a seance if you're feeling curious. My Grandparents house has a ghost and I have seen a presence before. Majority are harmless but there's a few that aren't. There's plenty of things out there, and we don't have a clue! Got to have an open mind into this sort of thing.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Get a priest in? ( keep him away from the kids) :whistling:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Thought about that but I feel a bit stupid doing so, he might arrive with an ambulance and a straight jacket.


Apparently they do it quite often should be nothing new to him


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe get the L man around to bless the house


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

You have rodents mate that's all it is rodents. Get rentokil rat/mouse killer works well


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

@Blinkey don't feel stupid about going to the priest. It's your family well being at the end of the day! He or she has probably done this before


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't belive anything until I see it for myself,but if I was you I'd be gone lol not guna lie I'd staight up sh1t myself


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

ghosts cant harm you. i know its easy to say but weve had some weird experiences and if that is a ghost they cant harm you so try to relax


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> You have rodents mate that's all it is rodents. Get rentokil rat/mouse killer works well


Bloody big rodents that can drag my daughter out of bed, slam doors and cool rooms by their breath!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Bloody big rodents that can drag my daughter out of bed, slam doors and cool rooms by their breath!


Bats or pigeons then mate **** sake


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> Bloody big rodents that can drag my daughter out of bed, slam doors and cool rooms by their breath!


Have you left any DBol lying around that the little feckers might have been nibbling on.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

I would get a priest in to bless the house. I have heard a lot of similar stories to be honest. One of my friends lives at Winwick Park in Warrington, it is a newly built estate that was bulit on the grounds of a psychiatric hospital and apparently all the houses are haunted. She said that they've had the house blessed and it helped a little but the activity didn't stop completely. Also, from speaking to mediums, the rooms go very cold when the spirits are around so it is a well known fact! Children can see spirits and they can also speak to them.

Good Luck


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Interesting Blink, real interesting. Have you tried relaxing, emptying your mind and asking it what it wants?

Most of these type of occurrences are due to people who've died in the vicinity and haven't realized they're dead yet. I used to know a fascinating guy who dealt with this kind of stuff all the time. I was a doubter when I first met him and heard his tales, let's just say I'm a bit more open minded now.

You ever felt anything like a spiders web on your face and then reached up and found nothing there?


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the creepiest thread ive ever read in my life!!!

Set up a video camera and film through the night. If your missus stands at the end of your bed and stares at you get the **** out.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

My nan lived with a little girl ghost..used to do some odd stuff around the house. I've been in a few houses that have given me the creeps. Don't think I'd live in one


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I know it may sound daft, but try telling the "entity" that this is your house now, and its time for them to go (I'm reading a book on ghost stories from around the world and some people have tried that with success).

If that doesn't work try the vicar.


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

cplmadison said:


> I would get a priest in to bless the house. I have heard a lot of similar stories to be honest. One of my friends lives at Winwick Park in Warrington, it is a newly built estate that was bulit on the grounds of a psychiatric hospital and apparently all the houses are haunted. She said that they've had the house blessed and it helped a little but the activity didn't stop completely. Also, from speaking to mediums, the rooms go very cold when the spirits are around so it is a well known fact! Children can see spirits and they can also speak to them.
> 
> Good Luck


Your friends bat sh1t bollocks mental

This whole thread is complete bollocks/ nonsense


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

Video tape it and make a fortune! Paranormal Activity!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> Bloody big rodents that can drag my daughter out of bed, slam doors and cool rooms by their breath!


its only mice. drugs exagerate things :laugh:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> This is the creepiest thread ive ever read in my life!!!
> 
> Set up a video camera and film through the night. If your missus stands at the end of your bed and stares at you get the **** out.


If my missus stands at the end of the bed and stares at me, it will be downloaded on pornhub not ukm.


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Everyone is different and can pick up different frequencies of vision. Hence the reason why some see them and others don't. Like with hearing.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> Your friends bat sh1t bollocks mental
> 
> This whole thread is complete bollocks/ nonsense


Thank you for your open mind and caring response.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

It's illegal immigrants living in your attic


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I think Infernal is training to be an exorcist these days maybe give him a shout.Although he's maybe changed his mind and started training to be a pro ping pong player now.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Paranormal Activity 5


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't really explain the stuff going on in your house mate but one thing a can tell you for certain is that.......it can be explained, with investigation and reason it can be.....ghosts do not exist!!!


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> I don't really believe in this stuff but there's only one thing I'd be doing in your situation and that's getting the fùck out of there.
> 
> Even if ghosts do or don't exist, it's clearly affecting your family and putting all of you on edge all the time. You can't live like that in your own home.
> 
> Don't start inviting spiritualists and shìt like that in, they'll more than likely play on it and blow things out of proportion. Put up some cameras and try and find out the problem yourself. It'll put your family at ease if you don't see anything out of the ordinary.


Thats the thing, I do not want strange people who I do not know visiting and making perhaps a mountain out of a mole hill.

But with cameras I am worried that they may pick up something that will send my family over the edge.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Ross S said:


> Can't really explain the stuff going on in your house mate bit one thing a can tell you for certain is that.......it can be explained, with investigation and reason it can be.....ghosts do not exist!!!


know what you mean, many know me on ukm for being the Buddhist (now ex vegge) Ghosts do not sit well in my belief, but there is something very odd going on and I am at a loss to explain it.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Hahahahha wtf? What drugs are you on mate? :lol:

If none, then gtfo of that house.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> If my missus stands at the end of the bed and stares at me, it will be downloaded on pornhub not ukm.


Haha that will be some weird, creepy porn.

Mail me the link:whistling:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Hahahahha wtf? What drugs are you on mate? :lol:
> 
> If none, then gtfo of that house.


If that is you in the ava, not as many as you.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Go and see ya local vicar mate my sister had a similar problem when she moved into a very old cottage

my nephew was always found at the bottom of the stairs or in one of the rooms talking to someone

and even wide awake in his room at night having full blown conversations with someone

when my sister asked who he was talking to he would reply the mr and point think he was around 4 or 5 at the time

freaked my sister out to hell

anyway got the local vicar in blessed the house or whatever it is they do,all was fine

might be worth while finding some history out on ya cottage may turn some interesting facts up

good luck with it all


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds chilling mate! From what i know, exorcisms do not work unless you are of Christian belief. Also, a lot of ghostly sightings are down to infrasound frequencies, the setting of your old house might be enough to let the imagination run wild. Also, if there is some spiritual haunting going on, it's well known that 'ghosts' respond to fear and can sense it. So, the fear of your children might be making the situation worse.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> If that is you in the ava, not as many as you.


Naah mate, that's not me... I don't even lift.

If it makes your kid afraid, then why even ask what to do? It's simple imho.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

No idea about the sheets moving and doors slamming etc...that sounds pretty hairy.....but the reason people 'see' ghosts is the exact same reason people hallucinate and the same reason people with mental disorders see people that aren't there.....because what we see in front of out eyes in not actually the real world....it's an image created by our brains from the information delivered to it by light reflecting off what we are looking at, and a brain that is not functioning properly (for whatever reason, drugs, tiredness, fear, a mental issue etc..) can misinterpret this information! Example.... People see ghosts in the dark, because the isn't enough light reflecting from what they are focused on to create a real image, so our brains fill in the blanks and create an image we are familiar with...a human figure, the most familiar image to us all....similarly children see ghosts more than adults because their brains are still making vital synaptic connections necessary for processing information, so their brains make these mistakes more often....the same reason some children swear they have imaginary friends! They really do see them! Everything can be explained!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

Gotta call bullsh8t man. If I was dragged out of bed by a ghost as a child I'd be mentally scarred and would be as far away from the house as physically possible. I'd probably ****ing emigrate!

Even if doors and **** were slamming in my house I'd leave the house and never come back.

How can ghosts not hurt you? If they can drag sh8t and slam doors then they can hurt/kill

I find it too hard to believe even though I want to. Growing up a lad(and his family) claimed they had a ghost in their house

**** THAT


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Naah mate, that's not me... I don't even lift.
> 
> If it makes your kid afraid, then why even ask what to do? It's simple imho.


My "kid" is afraid, I also have to give her a home. Giving up a home for what is either a unexplained belief or a cause of nature is a hard choice to do. I am currently having to work out what is going on. In my current belief this is a struggle so I am inviting the valued advice of others.

I am hopeful that another may have experienced what we are going through and can perhaps shed some light on the way forward, how they dealt with it and most important of all, how to minimize the effect that my daughter has faced.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

DeskSitter said:


> Bats or pigeons then mate **** sake


Might be them illuminati lizards.. Pesky fvckers


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> My "kid" is afraid, I also have to give her a home. Giving up a home for what is either a unexplained belief or a cause of nature is a hard choice to do. I am currently having to work out what is going on. In my current belief this is a struggle so I am inviting the valued advice of others.
> 
> I am hopeful that another may have experienced what we are going through and can perhaps shed some light on the way forward, how they dealt with it and most important of all, how to minimize the effect that my daughter has faced.


I'd ask a priest/councilor personally mate their paid to listen to this sort of rubbish


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Srs.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DeskSitter said:


> I'd ask a priest/councilor personally mate their paid to listen to this sort of rubbish


I will just shut up then, happy now?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> My "kid" is afraid, I also have to give her a home. Giving up a home for what is either a unexplained belief or a cause of nature is a hard choice to do. I am currently having to work out what is going on. In my current belief this is a struggle so I am inviting the valued advice of others.
> 
> I am hopeful that another may have experienced what we are going through and can perhaps shed some light on the way forward, how they dealt with it and most important of all, how to minimize the effect that my daughter has faced.


Fair enough mate. I've been through this when I was like 6-7 years old. Doors slamming and then opening at nights, my gameboy turning on in the middle of the night etc. It was really scary! We moved out instantly before the house was even sold.

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> I will just shut up then, happy now?


Not really, just can't believe what passes for discussion on here now


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Get your daughter and your mrs, pick up your tren & whey from on top of the fridge, get out of the house, nail the door shut, then burn the ****in thing down.

Its the only option.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

In all those TV shows the most haunted places in the uk have never been proved. Setup a video camera. If your place is haunted, you could make a heap of money from this and buy a 7 bedroom new build!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Twilheimer said:


> View attachment 147238
> 
> 
> Srs.


Why not?. About the most sensible post in this thread.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's as if no-one has ever even watched Scooby Doo here! Every single ghost there ever was turns out not to be. Proven fact!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Go away for a weekend and leave a Jedward album playing on repeat. Lucifer himself couldn't handle that.


THIS

muhaahahhahahahahahahahah:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

"Have I ever seen a "ghost"? No.

Will I ever seen a "ghost"? No.

Has a ghost ever appeared in front of a group of people? No.

Has a ghost ever been caught on camera? No.

Are hospitals, highways prone to accidents, ground zero... Infested with ghosts? No"

Something I just read which re-confirmed that ghosts are not real


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I would suggest not watching films like Amityville, The Conjuring or The Exorcist for the time being.

Particlularly The Conjuring, fvcking scary that is.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ive got a theory...pikeys.. there nicking the lead from your roof and have possibly put ther foot through some roof tiles which is causing a draft and the doors to slam.... they have also brought there pikey offspring and there grabbing ur daughter outa bed because they want to marry her??


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I'll give you £25 for bed and breakfast and in a completely non pedo way a night in your daughters room.

I've always been sceptical, see it to believe it kind of guy. So this kind of thing interests me and I've never had 'an encounter'

Get a few mates round, few beers a some joints and do a ouiji board. Stir **** up!


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> It's as if no-one has ever even watched Scooby Doo here! Every single ghost there ever was turns out not to be. Proven fact!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

Well you've got 3 options. 1-move out 2-Get a vicar or whoever in to check it out 3-set up cameras, see whats going on amd decide from there. Personally i'd move out because of the family. If it was me alone i'd be loving it i love this stuff


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Blinkey said:


> Seriously I think I have.
> 
> I moved home about three months ago. I now live in a old cottage. it is about 200 years old. It seemed the perfect home. Log fires, timber ceilings etc.
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's not travelers?

They did rob your bbq


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

You need to get some one in that house with some sort of back round in either expelling an unwanted spirit or a medium , people can laugh all they want but a spirit that can move things isn't something to be messed with, i don't want to freak you out but it does sound like you have a poltergeist in that house .

It's not that safe for kids to be there and esp if they are very young as they can see it but you can't .


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you genuinely believe that there is a ghost in your house dragging your child from the bed, by staying in the house, aren't you risking having your daughter sleeping with the lights on and eating her own hair for the rest of her life? Sounds like questionable parenting to me


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

I see dead people .... all the time






If it was me in your situation then after ****ting myself repeatedly I'd definitely be calling in the services of a Catholic priest who is a trained Exorcist.


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

My uncle lives in a house where the previous owner hung himself, I would describe him as one of the most fearless blokes I know and he has told me many times that there is something there. Many times women have slept over and seen a man on the end of the bed, all brought it up themselves too, so how coincidental that is decide yourself. He's also mentioned the cold rooms, but said the whole situation has calmed over recent years.

Baring in mind, he only found out the previous owner hung himself after looking into it with the disturbances. Depends on your own beliefs I guess, I'm still skeptical.


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Im all for this thread i had weird experiences as a kid waking up with bruises constant nose bleeds and thumping on my chest like i was being trampled on we got someone in who said it was a man who "hadnt passed on" anyway she did sum mumbo jumbo voodoo it didnt work and she said if we moved it would follow me now as it was attached.. we moved anyway and i had to see a therapist as they thought i was doing it or my parents... was weird i think maybe iut was stress tho


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Put camaras up around your house! Broadcast it live on the web and call it Paranormal activity live. Then in your sacrifice you can single handedly prove to the world ghosts exist. Obviously you won't get any money for it, as you will be dead. But you will be forever immortalised in our history, just like Cliff Richard


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah have had similar problems, years ago I bought an old pub, like hundreds of years old. It was the worst thing i have ever done. We redecorated when we moved in, and something didn't like that, glasses got thrown, shoes were thrown, everything electrical stopped working whe we decided to do an interview with a local paper. Had numerous sparks in but was told no issue, couln't understand why nothing worked. Didn't go ahead with interview, all came back on, like seconds after hung up the phone . A mans face gritting his teeth came at me and my missus around 4 times. Beds moved on own. photos had weird images on them from renovating, smoke and stuff, hard to describe. Got scratched all the time. Banging from right outside bedroom door, opened door and nothing there.

Put up with it for 6 weeks then couldn't deal with it anymore, missus in tears. Nightmare. Lost money on it, and hear that still has same issues under previous landlords.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Why does nobody see ghosts of dinosaurs? That would be scary!


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Think we can all agree the sensible thing to do is, document it. For one, no f***** ever documents it! And two, you'd have proof for those that can help you.


----------



## hollisbball (Mar 1, 2014)

There's never been a recorded death of a human by a ghost or even a hospital admittance......make of that what you will.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're a Buddhist & don't know how to address this?

You should try Smudging - I'm not going to go into details on here, as I cannot be bothered with the ribbing. But, it does work.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Hendrix said:


> Yeah have had similar problems, years ago I bought an old pub, like hundreds of years old. It was the worst thing i have ever done. We redecorated when we moved in, and something didn't like that, glasses got thrown, shoes were thrown, everything electrical stopped working whe we decided to do an interview with a local paper. Had numerous sparks in but was told no issue, couln't understand why nothing worked. Didn't go ahead with interview, all came back on, like seconds after hung up the phone . A mans face gritting his teeth came at me and my missus around 4 times. Beds moved on own. photos had weird images on them from renovating, smoke and stuff, hard to describe. Got scratched all the time. Banging from right outside bedroom door, opened door and nothing there.
> 
> Put up with it for 6 weeks then couldn't deal with it anymore, missus in tears. Nightmare. Lost money on it, and hear that still has same issues under previous landlords.


One of my aunties had one apparently an old man and his dog, it appeared when they re-decorated, not sure how they got rid


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Put camaras up around your house! Broadcast it live on the web and call it Paranormal activity live. Then in your sacrifice you can single handedly prove to the world ghosts exist. Obviously you won't get any money for it, as you will be dead. But you will be forever immortalised in our history, just like Cliff Richard


Bagsy the advertising slots on this page.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

I dont really believe in ghosts and suchlike but when i was very young we lived in a old house in a convent which was supposedly haunted, my parents got the vicar in to bless the house and he wouldn't stay afterwards.

I tend to think there must be a rational reason but you cant always find one.

Get a blessing for the house if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Why does nobody see ghosts of dinosaurs? That would be scary!


Ex-effing-xactly.....because it's not a fimiliar image so our brains do not default to it when confused!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

ryda said:


> One of my aunties had one apparently an old man and his dog, it appeared when they re-decorated, not sure how they got rid


Didn't he agree with the new color scheme? Sorry couldn't resist!!

Seriously though, I'm amazed at the amount of superstition on this forum!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok what you have to do is wait until you feel cold and see the "ghost" in the corner

Then stare at it. Dont blink dont look away.

Then pull out your cock and start masturbating.

Furiously.

And keep staring right at the ghost.

Whisper things like "this is for you"

Repeat until ghost leaves.

Your welcome.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Best advice I can give you mate is go to the citizens advice bureo.

It's free as well and may be able to hook you up with cameras, medium etc


----------



## jim2509 (Dec 30, 2010)

My parents and I have had similar experiences on there house which is about 100 years old. I recall when I lived there doors upstairs would shut and I'd hear someone walking down the stairs and opening/shutting the front door. Also the chimney and neighbours chimney were blocked years ago but now and again the whole house would smell as if all the fireplaces were burning wood..bizarre. These events would occur every year around Oct/Nov. Who knows what causes it but its never harmed my parents or me when I lived there, we just put it down to an old house that's had people from the Victorian age who lived there..spooky.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Forget priests and mediums and get a bloody good builder and plumber in there to look it over and see what needs fixing.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

So that's where @JonKent, @Breda and @resten are hiding out!

Have you also got a new server in your attic running some bootleg forum?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Forget priests and mediums and get a bloody good builder and plumber in there to look it over and see what needs fixing.


How is a plumber going to stop his daughter being dragged out of bed ?


----------



## andy79 (Feb 3, 2014)

most nights i feel like something is moving at the end of my bed , i can feel pressure on the mattress like something is pushing on it , it used to freak me out but now i am used to it , i would be terrified if i was you, move house and be quick about it


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone notice how ghosts are usually Victorian figures?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

safc49 said:


> ghosts cant harm you. i know its easy to say but weve had some weird experiences and if that is a ghost they cant harm you so try to relax


I had a boss in a restaruant years ago from Egypt and he used to take the [p**** out of the staff who thought the place was haunted until one night locking up soemthing barged him and he hit his head and he swears there was nothing there. The next day he threw the keys to me and quit just like that, would not go back to the place. #

Loads of weird stuff happened in that place. Looking back I find it hard to believe but I still know everyone who worked there and sometimes I ask them if certain things really happened and they all say yes.

Freaky ****, Glad I now work in brand spanking new offices not some 1600 ex pub


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Twilheimer said:


> Anyone notice how ghosts are usually Victorian figures?


Not gonna be from the fvcking future are they


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Twilheimer said:


> Anyone notice how ghosts are usually Victorian figures?


Ghosts are known to love fancy dress


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Research the history of the joint, document it, rent the joint out per night to people who want to spend the night in a "haunted house"

Seriously, finding the history of the house and its previous tenants would be really interesting to find out if there is any connection to a possible "spirit"


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

So many fvcking good comments on here hahaha


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

rumbaba said:


> Research the history of the joint, document it, rent the joint out per night to people who want to spend the night in a "haunted house"
> 
> Seriously, finding the history of the house and its previous tenants would be really interesting to find out if there is any connection to a possible "spirit"


We did this on the ex pub after hearing baby cries from the store room to find the ex landlady had been an alcoholic and had a baby she left in the room when she was downstairs getting ****ed, the baby died and then she committed suicide by jumping in the river, tbf I wish I hadnt found that out .


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

stuff like this has happened to me before. whole family sitting in living room, suddenly cooker overhead fan clicks on full blast. walk past the stairs in the kitchen to see wtf is going on, walk back out past the stairs again and the upstairs bathroom tap turns on full blast. everyone was sitting in the living room though.

pretty weird


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

hollisbball said:


> There's never been a recorded death of a human by a ghost or even a hospital admittance......make of that what you will.


Sh1t, the ghosts must know how to falsify death records. Don't worry OP, we will tell your story.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

The more negative a persons thoughts, the denser their their thoughts become. Disembodied forms that were induced by negative thinking patterns tend to 'stay behind' closer to our denser earth plane, gravity allegorises desire/attraction, it was there persistent and selfish desires that produce negative thinking patterns. Anyone who knows of pavlovs dogs will know that if a particular stream of thinking is repeated and reinforced enough times it becomes second nature, in other words, these patterns of thought tend to do the thinking for you, which when negative will lead to things like addictions, gamblings etc.

Eg if you know someone who's been reading the daily star every day for the past 10 years and suddenly they find that they've become racist, and they can't seems 'to help' the way they feel it's because of the thought patterns (that are entirely emotionally driven) induced and strengthened by the garbage propaganda they've been reading day in day out tend to over throw ones own reason and understanding.

Marketing and industrial leaders are master of the human psyche (which is evident when they're able to persuade us to buy a load of crap we don't actually need). They try to dictate the way society thinks and react to things and mould these patterns of thought independently.

When strong enough, as I said, these patterns develop their own sovereignty. So when a person dies, if these patterns were very selfish and destructive in nature, they are heavy enough to dwell in our material world. Electromagnetically, however they can only flourish in people or an environment that resonate more or less on the same wavelengths as their own. And so they are magnetically drawn to such like places/people.

If it is an old house that perhaps were spawned during the trauma and turmoil of the world wars, then they will be incredibly dense to the point where they can cause physical disturbances. Of course they then feed off of your mental energies to sustain themeselves. This, essentially is what it means to be possessed.

The best thing you can do is re-adjust your own thinking, so that your psyche's vibration will seem alien to them.

Parasites can only ever dwell where something has been left in stagnation. If it is a house or neighbourhood thats clearly quite stagnated then it's trickier.

The best thing you can do is call in a catholic priest. Even though Catholics don't understand the protocols as well as say, a Buddhist or pagan does, exorcisms they are taught through tradition are still effective to rid an environment of negative auras.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Exorcist mate, can I come stay?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Lokken said:


> The more negative a persons thoughts, the denser their their thoughts become. Disembodied forms that were induced by negative thinking patterns tend to 'stay behind' closer to our denser earth plane, gravity allegorises desire/attraction, it was there persistent and selfish desires that produce negative thinking patterns. Anyone who knows of pavlovs dogs will know that if a particular stream of thinking is repeated and reinforced enough times it becomes second nature, in other words, these patterns of thought tend to do the thinking for you, which when negative will lead to things like addictions, gamblings etc.
> 
> Eg if you know someone who's been reading the daily star every day for the past 10 years and suddenly they find that they've become racist, and they can't seems 'to help' the way they feel it's because of the thought patterns (that are entirely emotionally driven) induced and strengthened by the garbage propaganda they've been reading day in day out tend to over throw ones own reason and understanding.
> 
> ...


That's why you're still a virgin mate lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It'll just be old man Smithers from the fairground, same as it is on every scooby doo episode


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2014)

What Lokken said.

Also although spirits can't harm you directly they can make you harm yourself and others.

It's very frightening for a child to experience this and can effect them for years. Children's minds are more open to what adults simply would not believe, that's why your daughter is scared.

You shouldn't try to speak to it or acknowledge it's presence, just get a vicar or priest in to get rid of it.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Have you physically seen your daughter being 'dragged' out of bed?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So many people on this thread claiming similar experiences but not one piece of video, sound or photographic evidence.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Not to say it's not true mate. However , funny how there's loads of stories about ghost and ghost hunters also UFOs and people obsessed with them. And there is NEVER a clear photo or clip or video , even is this world of tech at our fingertips. ,!


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Photography only captures reflections from certain regions of the electromagnetic spectrum. If the rate of vibration is beyond the range of these frequencies then it is impossible to capture them. You can't use a net designed for tuna, to catch krill.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sams said:


> How is a plumber going to stop his daughter being dragged out of bed ?


You honestly believe a ghost pulled his daughter out of bed??


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lokken said:


> Photography only captures reflections from certain regions of the electromagnetic spectrum.


Photography only captures light....


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Photography only captures light....


Which i believe lies on the em spectrum :innocent:


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Lokken said:


> Which i believe lies on the em spectrum


Which I think you said lies on the electromagnetic spectrum.....

(everything that is variable lies on a spectrum)


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Kazza61 said:


> Which I think you said lies on the electromagnetic spectrum.....
> 
> (everything that is variable lies on a spectrum)


Yes. That is what I said. I don't get your point. Oscillations are variable, but the frequencies that produce light are always within the same regions of the spectrum.

I hope this clears up any confusion:


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

This is all such twaddle. An old house probably has drafts, explaining the coldness and slamming of a door. And for someone being dragged out of bed, well, kids make things up. Jumping to the conclusion that it's a ghost. pfft, unbelievable. People wanna stop watching those cheesy ghost hunter documentaries.


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Smitch said:


> So many people on this thread claiming similar experiences but not one piece of video, sound or photographic evidence.


Exactly what I was about to type...

Maybe see if the O/P could subcontract the sevices of the Loch Ness Monster and The Abominable Snowman to help get it sorted


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

I like how all these big guys pumped on pretty much all aas available **** bricks on this troll thread


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> Seriously I think I have.
> 
> I moved home about three months ago. I now live in a old cottage. it is about 200 years old. It seemed the perfect home. Log fires, timber ceilings etc.
> 
> ...


Starting? I'd have f'ed off when the kid got dragged out the bed jeez!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I've already said it on this thread but it bears saying again......

I am honestly gob smacked at the amount of superstitious nonsense being spouted by some supposedly intelligent adults in this thread....what's next, shall we all go and and get our fortunes read, maybe do a spot of astrology, how about a ouiji board....shocking.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't use those ouja boards!!!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Photography only captures reflections from certain regions of the electromagnetic spectrum. If the rate of vibration is beyond the range of these frequencies then it is impossible to capture them. You can't use a net designed for tuna, to catch krill.


How exactly would you know what part of the electromagnetic spectrum a ghost appears on? Have you ever caught one and studied it? Hmmm??


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ross S said:


> I've already said it on this thread but it bears saying again......
> 
> I am honestly gob smacked at the amount of superstitious nonsense being spouted by some supposedly intelligent adults in this thread....what's next, shall we all go and and get our fortunes read, maybe do a spot of astrology, how about a ouiji board....shocking.


I'm gonna go see a psychic, is Mystic Meg still about? and maybe I'll buy some Feng Sui crystals while I'm out......


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Ross S said:


> How exactly would you know what part of the electromagnetic spectrum a ghost appears on? Have you ever caught one and studied it? Hmmm??


Looking at the spectrum, visible light and sounds that are audible to humans is a very very minute portion, compared to the "bigger picture". I wouldn't know which part of the spectrum to target to commune with these hidden forces as I don't have the technology to do so. All i'm saying is that invisible forces - radio waves etc are everywhere and yet as people we are generally oblivious to their presence.

I'm not saying possible, definitively to do so through technological means, but there's nothin to say it's impossible either.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

Lokken said:


> Looking at the spectrum, visible light and sounds that are audible to humans is a very very minute portion, compared to the "bigger picture". I wouldn't know which part of the spectrum to target to commune with these hidden forces as I don't have the technology to do so. All i'm saying is that invisible forces - radio waves etc are everywhere and yet as people we are generally oblivious to their presence.
> 
> I'm not saying possible, definitively to do so through technological means, but there's nothin to say it's impossible either.


A camera photographs visible light!!! Our eyes use visible light!! If you can see a ghost with your eyes, you can photograph it with a camera!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

ryda said:


> One of my aunties had one apparently an old man and his dog, it appeared when they re-decorated, not sure how they got rid


Yeah was very real and scary as sh1t when your in bed and it all kicks off. The door banging was the worst, it was like someone kicking the door really hard 6 feet away from us.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Lokken said:


> .........The best thing you can do is call in a catholic priest.........


I think I'd sooner suffer a ghost than leave a Catholic priest alone in my child's bedroom.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> OK you've left me no other choice.


"I'm getting the word...... Nonce" :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

So, did anything happen last night?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Smitch said:


> So many people on this thread claiming similar experiences but not one piece of video, sound or photographic evidence.


Think last thing on their mind while being dragged/attacked is filming it 

Know what you mean though you'd think there would be evidence, or if it's caught on camera then the moment it catches something the camera distorts/malfunctions.

But I do believe in jinns etc


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> Think last thing on their mind while being dragged/attacked is filming it
> 
> Know what you mean though you'd think there would be evidence, or if it's caught on camera then the moment it catches something the camera distorts/malfunctions.
> 
> But I do believe in jinns etc


Whats a jinn ?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just because certain people haven't seen a spirit doesn't mean they don't exist or the person sprouting it is mental.

My friend at a party got shoved hard into the door, he's a doctor and can't explain it. One moment he's taking his coat off then the next second he felt a hard shove causing him to fly towards the toilet door :/

When I was around 10 my mum took me to Madagascar her birth place. One night in a taxi I notice an old woman walking on side of the road naked just long grey hair covering her bum. My mum told me not to look back as she's a witch? This was in the middle off no where , about 5 mins go by I turn round and the woman is like a meter from the car walking :/ it's like we wasn't going anywhere yet the driver had put his foot down.

Have many strange experiences, to long to explain.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

not heard from the poster for a while :confused1:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sams said:


> Whats a jinn ?


 It's a demon thing that grants people their wishes if u worship them. Magicians etc do this. They can possess people also. There are good and bad ones

Genies derive from that concept but that's a made up fairy tale told to children so they can sleep at night. Genies are really Jinns which are nothing close to cartoonish.


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Just because certain people haven't seen a spirit doesn't mean they don't exist or the person sprouting it is mental.
> 
> My friend at a party got shoved hard into the door, he's a doctor and can't explain it. One moment he's taking his coat off then the next second he felt a hard shove causing him to fly towards the toilet door :/


Sounds like he'd had one too many to me


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

This thread. Just wow.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

@Blinkey hasn't been back in this thread yet....must have been dragged away from his computer by a poltergeist lol

Has the ghost said "You make me sick" yet


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Bizarre, very interesting read.

My mum claims our family used to live in a heavily haunted house before i was born. My sister used to sleep walk to my mums bedside and stare at her for a good while before returning to bed. Taps were switched on, pillows went missing etc.

Not sure what to believe, i haven't had any experiences myself.

I do like to believe that family i have lost are looking over me, but thats as far i will take it.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

I lived with my ex in a very very old house and never believed in ghosts, one morning id been working late and felt a tug on the quilt which I thought was my gf waking me up to go feed the horses I said "fk off im knackered babe" it kept happening so I rolled over ****ed off to tell her to leave me alone and there was on one there, but I definitely felt a good few tugs on the quilt.

rang girlfriend her and her mum had been at the field for a good hour with the horses as she left me to sleep due to me working long hours and it being my only day off.

scared the **** out of me


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> It's a demon thing that grants people their wishes if u worship them. Magicians etc do this. They can possess people also. There are good and bad ones
> 
> Genies derive from that concept but that's a made up fairy tale told to children so they can sleep at night. Genies are really Jinns which are nothing close to cartoonish.


It's a good job those made up fairy tales aren't real, then, and only the jinns or magicians, 'cos otherwise, it rather sounds like we'd be overrun with them - then we'd be proper ****ed - a bit like The Walking Dead, 'cept rather than implausible science, it'd be some made-up magic, as opposed to the very real magic.

It must be a real skill, discerning the fake, made-up shit, from the really real magic. A devil's errand, no doubt...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I honestly dont know whether or not i beleive in any form of spirit living or dead. I do however beleive that a being could exist in a different form to what we are used to.

Just because we cant see it, doesnt mean it isnt there. Some people are unable to see certain colours (myself included) because of the way my brain/eyes work, which could mean we cant perceive certain things.

That being said my parents have spoken many times before that when i was about 6/7 i used to go and sit on the stairs and talk to people who wernt there. I had a few that i spoke to on the regular, one of which was my nan who had died about a year before, some where people who they had no idea who they were.

They claim i was only ever having half a conversation, i would respond to questions that wern't asked and pause for responses when i asked questions back.

When my parents asked me about it i just always said i was talking to nana or one of the other people (names escape me nowadays)

Either i had a very impressive intelligence to create multiple personalities at 7 years old or i was talking to someone that my parents couldnt see.

I asked them why they never filmed me doing it and the honest response was they were scared to query it and i told them i was safe and that the people wern't there to hurt me.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I honestly dont know whether or not i beleive in any form of spirit living or dead. I do however beleive that a being could exist in a different form to what we are used to.
> 
> Just because we cant see it, doesnt mean it isnt there. Some people are unable to see certain colours (myself included) because of the way my brain/eyes work, which could mean we cant perceive certain things.
> 
> ...


Or the person you were talking to was a figment of your imagination.

The thing that always strikes me as very stark - there's NEVER any proof. If there was, it would truly be a revelation - there's even "prize" money for people who can provide proof. When that's raised, people just go off on one with these hand-wavey excuses about the spirits getting cross, not performing for the doubters. That man made devices can't capture their ethereal nature.

Well how very convenient. Curiously, religions also pull the same stunt. Apparently, it's a virtue just to have blind faith... that's not an accident.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Jeez Ive been away for a long time and this place has got crazier! Have you seen all the paranormal activity films..? It sounds like it...


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Or the person you were talking to was a figment of your imagination.
> 
> The thing that always strikes me as very stark - there's NEVER any proof. If there was, it would truly be a revelation - there's even "prize" money for people who can provide proof. When that's raised, people just go off on one with these hand-wavey excuses about the spirits getting cross, not performing for the doubters. That man made devices can't capture their ethereal nature.
> 
> Well how very convenient. Curiously, religions also pull the same stunt. Apparently, it's a virtue just to have blind faith... that's not an accident.


If you read my post you'd clearly see i've suggested two explanations.

*Either i had a very impressive intelligence to create multiple personalities at 7 years old *or i was talking to someone that my parents couldnt see.

As much as i agree with you i will play the devils advocate and say can you prove they dont exist?

Going a bit extreme here but you cannot be sure of anything as how can you be sure your logic is right?

Plato suggested that only one thing was sure to exist, and that was himself. If all of life was one big deception by lets say "the devil" "or as a brain in a vat" you would still exist in one form or another, to be deceived you must exist.

He then went on to build what he beleived were the foundations of knowledge starting with the assumption that he existed and building from there, many years later he was widely discredited due to not considering that his logic may be a deception.

My point being that no one really knows anything, everything we think we know is based on our logic and our perception of things we beleive to be true.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> If you read my post you'd clearly see i've suggested two explanations.
> 
> *Either i had a very impressive intelligence to create multiple personalities at 7 years old *or i was talking to someone that my parents couldnt see.


There's a difference between something like MPD, though, and simply delusion.



FlunkyTurtle said:


> As much as i agree with you i will play the devils advocate and say can you prove they dont exist?


Of course I can't prove they don't exist. But then the burden of proof isn't on non-belief, anyways - nobody runs around trying to prove a negative. The burden of proof - the weight of proof, is always on the proof of a positive. That's why there's loads of money waiting for irrefutable, independently verifiable proof of ANY of it.



FlunkyTurtle said:


> Going a bit extreme here but you cannot be sure of anything as how can you be sure your logic is right?


My logic is robust - I'm sceptical - of everything. That is a robust approach.

Thing is, I've nothing invested in position - I'm not betting the plantation on there not being any ghosties or other supernatural. I'm just totally sceptical of the whole proposition, because there's always plenty of people willing to tell you they exist, and without a shadow of their doubt - which in itself should be setting off alarm bells - but the absolutes remain... if the supernatural were all around us, why still no proof? Why, when it comes down to it, is there never any true proof, that will withstand scrutiny.



FlunkyTurtle said:


> Plato suggested that only one thing was sure to exist, and that was himself. If all of life was one big deception by lets say "the devil" "or as a brain in a vat" you would still exist in one form or another, to be deceived you must exist.


How would you know if you were a simulation? Some cleverly contrived logic and sensory stimulus?

Descartes said what he said at a time when the only other real, likely notion, was dream, or imagination.



FlunkyTurtle said:


> My point being that no one really knows anything, everything we think we know is based on our logic and our perception of things we beleive to be true.


Which, when robust, is based on rationale and evidence, not superstition, and unsubtantiated excuses to try and hand-wave away any doubt.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

i'd be out of there like a shot!

it might be a bit OTT but is it worth it if something actually REALLY bad happened to you or your family?

no brainer mate..


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Meh, I've seen all sorts of stuff whilst tripping.

While I know drugs were not taken in the stories told here I'd never underestimate the power of the mind to create hallucinations, ghost sightings etc.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> There's a difference between something like MPD, though, and simply delusion.
> 
> Either still requires a vast degree of intelligence at that age dont you agree?
> 
> ...


Glad to see you actually came back with some interesting points.

Off topic but any thoughts on object permanance and perception on sensory data being different for every person, IE does the colour RED exist in the same experience to you as it does to me?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Glad to see you actually came back with some interesting points.
> 
> Off topic but any thoughts on object permanance and perception on sensory data being different for every person, IE does the colour RED exist in the same experience to you as it does to me?


Sorry i didnt quote it properly but you can see my additions.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Glad to see you actually came back with some interesting points.
> 
> Off topic but any thoughts on object permanance and perception on sensory data being different for every person, IE does the colour RED exist in the same experience to you as it does to me?


Well it can be measured objectively, can't it?

We already know people have varying perceptions of colours, ranging from colour blindness over a spectrum, if you'll forgive the deliberate pun - or is it a Wellerism, I'm never sure...

But sure as shit colours can be defined by objective means.

edit: and no - I don't buy, that either MPD, or more mundane delusion, or any other figment of peoples' imagination, necessarily demands a lot of intelligence.


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

what always makes me smile is that some of you think the soul (whatever you think that is) of some long deceased person has battled back through the ages and crossed the realms of the dead just to tug on your bedhseets a bit!!!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Well it can be measured objectively, can't it?
> 
> We already know people have varying perceptions of colours, ranging from colour blindness over a spectrum, if you'll forgive the deliberate pun - or is it a Wellerism, I'm never sure...
> 
> ...


Okay example - I see yellow as green and vice verse. if 10,000 people agree something is yellow and i say it's green what's to confirm one of the following

1. we are looking at the same thing and simple a naming convention is a disagreement?

2. we are looking at a different colour but one group is perceiving incorrectly? We can never know who is right.

3. Colour doesnt exist - both parties are perceiving something that doesnt exist and it's simply a creation of our minds from wild sensory data?

Again i dont think we can ever have a foundation of knowledge because the only way to confirm the perception is for all living creatures to be cognitively linked and to know our logic is infallable.

My favourite one is "if a tree falls in a forest and no one is around does it make a sound" in my mind no because sound is something our brain creates from the sensory data of vibrations.

Sorry i'm probably rambling now but i love this sort of thing.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Okay example - I see yellow as green and vice verse. if 10,000 people agree something is yellow and i say it's green what's to confirm one of the following
> 
> 1. we are looking at the same thing and simple a naming convention is a disagreement?
> 
> ...


Colour can be evaluated from an objective / arbitrary perspective. I can take a picture, and have software replace all instances of one particular shade with another.

But that's just software and digital classifcation of an image, anyways - all the same, colour can be objectively measured, regardless as to whether our brains all agree. That's WHY we can have tests that evaluate whether people have colour blindness - BECAUSE there's some objective measures.



FlunkyTurtle said:


> Again i dont think we can ever have a foundation of knowledge because the only way to confirm the perception is for all living creatures to be cognitively linked and to know our logic is infallable.
> 
> My favourite one is "if a tree falls in a forest and no one is around does it make a sound" in my mind no because sound is something our brain creates from the sensory data of vibrations.


So... replace a person with a microphone and recording device. No human, no perception, no subjectiveness, no interpretation - just an audible recording of a range of frequencies. What then?



FlunkyTurtle said:


> Sorry i'm probably rambling now but i love this sort of thing.


Quite.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

For those that are asking I am still here, but a bit tired of the hatred belittling and dismissal of what is to me an issue.

I am not a stupid person, I do not take lightly posting such a thread, but I forgot about the haters going to hate brigade who just want to belittle anyone whenever they can.


----------



## Lokken (Mar 15, 2014)

Blinkey said:


> For those that are asking I am still here, but a bit tired of the hatred belittling and dismissal of what is to me an issue.
> 
> I am not a stupid person, I do not take lightly posting such a thread, but I forgot about the haters going to hate brigade who just want to belittle anyone whenever they can.


Well some of us did try to post helpful advice if I think you've conveniently decided to ignore you ungrateful cnut.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> For those that are asking I am still here, but a bit tired of the hatred belittling and dismissal of what is to me an issue.
> 
> I am not a stupid person, I do not take lightly posting such a thread, but I forgot about the haters going to hate brigade who just want to belittle anyone whenever they can.


Call the ghost busters, or give your head a wobble. Ghosts do not exist.

You sure there isn't someone squatting in your loft or wall space or something? Old houses have drafts and make noises, and kids have wild imaginations.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

IMO what has happened is your daughter has been having bad dreams which have felt very real to her and she fell out of bed while dreaming.

She has gotten both of you quite scared manifesting in both of you hearing regular sounds as ghostly happenings, seeing shadows as ghostly apparitions etc.

The best thing you can do is reassure your daughter that they were just bad dreams which I assure you they were, when she is no longer scared so much, ghostly "incidents" will dramatically decrease around your house


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Blinkey said:


> For those that are asking I am still here, but a bit tired of the hatred belittling and dismissal of what is to me an issue.
> 
> I am not a stupid person, I do not take lightly posting such a thread, but I forgot about the haters going to hate brigade who just want to belittle anyone whenever they can.


Ignore it, always going to be small minded pricks about who think they know everything.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

get2big said:


> Ignore it, always going to be small minded pricks about who think they know everything.


Get travelling around all the religion threads on here to say the same.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

if you believe its happening and effecting your family do whatever you need to do mate-unless we're in your situation no one can comprehend how it must feel.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Get travelling around all the religion threads on here to say the same.


no


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Has your daughter had any more instances of contact with whatever's in the house mate?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe there is some presence there that cant be explained, i was speaking to a lad at work who was stationed out in Germany when he was in the army, said that when they visited the Belson concentration camp one thing he noticed was that no birds ever flew directly over the remains of the camp and that they flew around it-who knows.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

get2big said:


> Ignore it, always going to be small minded pricks about who think they know everything.


Or sane people


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

or people with an open mind willing to look at things from all perspectives


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

get2big said:


> no


Well it's the same thing and I don't see how non religious people could be called small minded pr1cks


----------



## Bose93 (Jan 22, 2013)

My house has a ghost in it but I suppose I'm lucky as he/she is quite funny..

The little pr*ck always used to knock something off my shelf and never had the decency to pick it up and put it back! I suppose ghosts live off fear and the more you get scared and worried the worse it gets?

I just laugh when something happens and it's never done anything to harm me (touch wood). Just keep thinking positive mate! If things get to bad then get a priest to bless the house


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

husky said:


> or people with an open mind willing to look at things from all perspectives


Exactly


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> Well it's the same thing and I don't see how non religious people could be called small minded pr1cks


Depends on the attitude really, if they're condescending and acting as if they are somehow superior in intelligence to those with religious beliefs then yes i would call them small minded pricks.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

get2big said:


> Depends on the attitude really, if they're condescending and acting as if they are somehow superior in intelligence to those with religious beliefs then yes i would call them small minded pricks.


Fair enough


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

get2big said:


> Depends on the attitude really, if they're condescending and acting as if they are somehow superior in intelligence to those with religious beliefs then yes i would call them small minded pricks.


Well that all sounds a bit condescending and superior in it's own right...

Scepticism isn't a dirty word. Personally I have an open mind - I'm just not about to leap on the bus headed for the supernatural, when there's never been any independently verifiable evidence, or robust corroboration, beyond what some people "feel". My stance isn't a categoric "it's all a load of bollocks", per se, my stance is - there's never been any independently verfiable evidence of it, so as things stand, I don't buy it.

Take a look here and here. There's been plenty of sceptics, over time, that have been willing to put their money where their mouth is - and not an insignificant amount of money, either - yet all unclaimed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont like to believe in all this **** but once when i was a kid i was in my room and somebody said "get into bed" in this god aweful voice. My mum was out at the time and it was clear as day. Scares the **** out of me even now just remembering it.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Well that all sounds a bit condescending and superior in it's own right...
> 
> Scepticism isn't a dirty word. Personally I have an open mind - I'm just not about to leap on the bus headed for the supernatural, when there's never been any independently verifiable evidence, or robust corroboration, beyond what some people "feel". My stance isn't a categoric "it's all a load of bollocks", per se, my stance is - there's never been any independently verfiable evidence of it, so as things stand, I don't buy it.
> 
> Take a look here and here. There's been plenty of sceptics, over time, that have been willing to put their money where their mouth is - and not an insignificant amount of money, either - yet all unclaimed.


pretty much my take on it, was going to mention the james randi $1 million from 1968 thats never been claimed but its on your list in the link:tongue:

*ps i will do a horoscope reading for £50 (paypal taken) just pm me your DOB and i'll go outside and look at the stars for 5mins and take a guess at whats going to happen in your life and write it down on an old fish and chip shop newspaper.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

aqualung said:


> pretty much my take on it, was going to mention the james randi $1 million from 1968 thats never been claimed but its on your list in the link:tongue:
> 
> *ps i will do a horoscope reading for £50 (paypal taken) just pm me your DOB and i'll go outside and look at the stars for 5mins and take a guess at whats going to happen in your life and write it down on an old fish and chip shop newspaper.


Or like that other thread, where totally unsuspiciously there just happens to be several websites and bots that will individually produce some cleverly worded report, almost instantaneously. It's just uncanny.

£50 sounds a bargain.

Would you mind if I engage you in some elaborate scheme to liberate some money from a Nigerian bank account, as a means of payment?


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Well that all sounds a bit condescending and superior in it's own right...
> 
> Scepticism isn't a dirty word. Personally I have an open mind - I'm just not about to leap on the bus headed for the supernatural, when there's never been any independently verifiable evidence, or robust corroboration, beyond what some people "feel". My stance isn't a categoric "it's all a load of bollocks", per se, my stance is - there's never been any independently verfiable evidence of it, so as things stand, I don't buy it.
> 
> Take a look here and here. There's been plenty of sceptics, over time, that have been willing to put their money where their mouth is - and not an insignificant amount of money, either - yet all unclaimed.


Calling someone a small minded pr**k is never going to go down well is it. Not the best way to go about things granted. I get wound up by other peoples attitudes at times, I'm only human.

.

Nothing wrong with being skeptical. But at the end of the day, you could have asked people 3000 years ago to prove electricity existed and offered them the world and they wouldn't have been able to do it either.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

get2big said:


> Calling someone a small minded pr**k is never going to go down well is it. Not the best way to go about things granted. I get wound up by other peoples attitudes at times, I'm only human.


Pejorative references will always polarise debate. I remain unconvinced, though, that people are small-minded simply because they don't accept supernatural explanations for unproven phenomenon.



get2big said:


> Nothing wrong with being skeptical. But at the end of the day, you could have asked people 3000 years ago to prove electricity existed and offered them the world and they wouldn't have been able to do it either.


True.

But see here's the thing - the people that have driven forward our understanding of things like electricity, were the people who weren't willing to abdicate their understanding and defer to the supernatural, throw the cards up in the air, and say "A wizard done it". And the phenomenon was something that could be witnessed by all, and independently verified.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> Pejorative references will always polarise debate. I remain unconvinced, though, that people are small-minded simply because they don't accept supernatural explanations for unproven phenomenon.


Agree that doesn't make someone small minded, but to belittle and categorize as inferior/stupid/insane, those who do accept the supernatural as a possible explanation, does to me make someone small minded.



Jaff0 said:


> True.
> 
> But see here's the thing - the people that have driven forward our understanding of things like electricity, were the people who weren't willing to abdicate their understanding and defer to the supernatural, throw the cards up in the air, and say "A wizard done it". And the phenomenon was something that could be witnessed by all, and independently verified.


The thing is someone had to come up with the idea of the concept of electricity existing in the first place, before it could even be witnessed and indepently verified later on.

If you would have tried to explain the concept to people thousands of years ago and you would have been ridiculed. Someone first had to believe in something that wasn't yet known to be true, and prove it to be so.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

get2big said:


> Agree that doesn't make someone small minded, but to belittle and categorize as inferior/stupid/insane, those who do accept the supernatural as a possible explanation, does to me make someone small minded.


In my experience, neither side of the argument can convincingly lay claim to the moral high-ground.



get2big said:


> The thing is someone had to come up with the idea of the concept of electricity existing in the first place, before it could even be witnessed and indepently verified later on.


Really?

Lightening?

Isn't it just as plausible the explanation followed the phenomenon, rather than theory looking for a performance?



get2big said:


> If you would have tried to explain the concept to people thousands of years ago and you would have been ridiculed. Someone first had to believe in something that wasn't yet known to be true, and prove it to be so.


What I'm trying to say, is that the people who drove forward the discovery, knowledge and understanding, didn't do so because they simply wanted to buy into it as some supernatural phenomenon that would always elude human understanding.

You're hint that suspension of disbelief, followed by a quest isn't that close an analogy - since simply put, there isn't comprehensive evidence of the supernatural that everybody can witness, measure, take evidence of, even if there's no explanation yet to be had. There is a difference.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

This thread has got rather deep since the last time I read it.

You either believe in it or you don't. Don't try and brand people one way or the other.

Personal Experience:

Briefly, my mother passed away when I was 12 hours old in Hospital. I've always wanted to believe in ghosts/spirits but I'm a pretty black & white kinda guy and if I don't have clear evidence, I can't believe it.

I've always felt like someone is with me, goose bumps all the time, figures, voices etc... Lots of occasions that has made me think... could it be her that's made this happen, helped me with this etc...

Thought I'd bite the bullet and have a spiritualist round to my house a few weeks ago. First thing he said was my Nan's name (she brought me up, my mums mum). He then said he's connected with a young women, she comes with a mothers love, but he's feeling *nans name* is my mother, why would this young woman mention this name to me... he said it felt like I had 2 mums... and asked me, "Your mother's passed hasn't she" .. so obviously he somehow connected with my mother. You can imagine how I felt. Didn't want him to go home, my 'gateway' to actually speaking to my mother.

He said she shown him images, some I understood, some I didn't. She described times to me, personal and comical times. She also told him EXACTLY what my character is like and some of my darkest secrets that I need support with. I don't know what you all believe, but this has convinced me enough that there is something after we die.

My point is, my experience above has made me think differently. Even though I may not understand WHY or HOW things happen, sometimes you just have to accept that the world is a strange place and act on your instincts.

To the OP. IMO, move home. My 3 year old Daughter talks to my late mother in her room a lot. I strongly believe kids do have the ability to see more than us, I believe we all could as children, it's just some keep the ability (spiritualists) and some lose it, like probably most people on this forum.

What does your heart tell you? your gut? your instincts... act upon them and you'll do alright.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Jaff0 said:


> In my experience, neither side of the argument can convincingly lay claim to the moral high-ground.


 I agree



Jaff0 said:


> Really?
> 
> Lightening?
> 
> Isn't it just as plausible the explanation followed the phenomenon, rather than theory looking for a performance?


yes that's certainly just as plausible. Electricity may not be the best example to use but there are things that we could not previously see or measure that we now can. Someone had to have a belief that such a thing could exist, before finding ways of demonstrating it.



Jaff0 said:


> What I'm trying to say, is that the people who drove forward the discovery, knowledge and understanding, didn't do so because they simply wanted to buy into it as some supernatural phenomenon that would always elude human understanding.
> 
> You're hint that suspension of disbelief, followed by a quest isn't that close an analogy - since simply put, there isn't comprehensive evidence of the supernatural that everybody can witness, measure, take evidence of, even if there's no explanation yet to be had. There is a difference.


 Either way the possibility exists that at some point such 'supernatural' events could be validated or maybe attributed to something else currently unknown to us. Maybe by a scientific discovery we don't know of yet. Maybe it's all merely a byproduct of our own consciousness and we'll find a way of proving that. Everyone has their own theories /ideas on the matter but no one can prove it either way right now.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

When the room goes cold, turn the heating up. When you see a shadow in the corner, turn the lights on. Velcro your daughter's duvet to the bed. Basically do whatever you can do to stick two fingers up to the ghosts.

You could also try 'outghosting' them by putting a white sheet over your head and making daft noises to really mock them.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Riddar said:


> This thread has got rather deep since the last time I read it.
> 
> You either believe in it or you don't. Don't try and brand people one way or the other.
> 
> ...


At no point did you think what information the "spiritualist" could have found out about you before coming over?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

get2big said:


> yes that's certainly just as plausible. Electricity may not be the best example to use but there are things that we could not previously see or measure that we now can. Someone had to have a belief that such a thing could exist, before finding ways of demonstrating it.


I'm not sure I'm getting why it's not a good example?

I think it is a good example - it was something that practically everybody could witness, without it being consider a flight of fancy, by some. Yet at the same time, it's easy to accept that there would be a time when such phenomenon was indistinguishable from "magic" or the supernatural (most likely because nobody would be able to explain it, beyond hand-wavey interpretations, which is what some apply to the supernatural, these days).



get2big said:


> Either way the possibility exists that at some point such 'supernatural' events could be validated or maybe attributed to something else currently unknown to us. Maybe by a scientific discovery we don't know of yet. Maybe it's all merely a byproduct of our own consciousness and we'll find a way of proving that. Everyone has their own theories /ideas on the matter but no one can prove it either way right now.


I haven't ruled it out. All the same, there's a bigger challenge - convince the detractors that there is some phenomenon to actually explain, beyond figments of imagination, before expecting that the fullness of time will be able to explain / rationalise / understand. That's the difference I'm pointing out.

The electricity thing was a good example - because practically everybody had at least the potential to be able to witness it, in one form, or other. Whereas the supernatural and paranormal - well many don't accept it, because they've never personally encountered it, aren't about to buy into the notion on pure faith, and have mostly rational / reasonable explanations that may cover why people believe they have encountered it.

What if the end-game explanation for the supernatural, was actually nothing to do with the supernatural, and merely misfiring neurons? I'm not necessarily saying it's definitely all in peoples' heads. But to buy into an alternative, requires something that everybody - or most, at least - can independently, and without influence, experience / witness for themselves.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

You described the exact same thing that was happening in my house. The exact same thing. When I can pm I wll pm you.

I talked to a guy who goes to a Church of God. That's not my brand, but he knew his stuff.

Good Luck


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> At no point did you think what information the "spiritualist" could have found out about you before coming over?


I thought about it, but I came to a lost as to how he would find out such personal information. My family have never spoken about her since she passed, their way of coping. She passed over 23 years ago. I've struggled myself finding information about her, yet he seemed to know an awful lot. He described me down to a tee and commented on real past experiences, nothing vague, very specific events.

What information do you reckon he could have got a hold off about me, my late mother and events which only myself and my partner would have known about?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Has OP been back here since?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sometimes when im lying in bed it feels like i am being touched by icey fingers. other times this horrible smell fills the room.

its always either the missus or the dog.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Riddar said:


> I thought about it, but I came to a lost as to how he would find out such personal information. My family have never spoken about her since she passed, their way of coping. She passed over 23 years ago. I've struggled myself finding information about her, yet he seemed to know an awful lot. He described me down to a tee and commented on real past experiences, nothing vague, very specific events.
> 
> What information do you reckon he could have got a hold off about me, my late mother and events which only myself and my partner would have known about?


Not a fecking clue mate, that's why I asked. But it wouldn't be impossible to find out names etc.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

*****UPDATE******

OP is now banging the ghost, wife and kids have moved out


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I reckon film it, Only way your ever going to see any closure.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> Not a fecking clue mate, that's why I asked. But it wouldn't be impossible to find out names etc.


I felt the same, wondering about family tree's etc... but he didn't know the stuff that you would expect him to know if he had researched... like names (he only knew my nans, not my mothers), cause of death... she wasn't giving him any indication of how she passed, only that it was sudden. I'd had thought if he had researched, he would find out where she is laid to rest, cause of death, names... there was none of that. He was very specific and how he described my mother is exactly how I was told she was like, also described me to a tee... knowing things only my partner knows. You watch, she probably set it all up to make me feel better hah 

But without going on, it was a very strange experience, it pieced a lot of the jigsaw together. He spoke about her like her knew her, like he knew me and described specific times that he couldn't have known about. Very surreal. He allowed me to voice record him, he suggested it, so I can go over it and see what makes sense and what doesn't.

I'm curious to see what the OP will do about this. I'd run to the hills (Iron Maiden <3).


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

What age is your daughter OP...if shes young, then it might be the Ghost of Jimmy Saville thats terrorising your family


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Riddar said:


> I felt the same, wondering about family tree's etc... but he didn't know the stuff that you would expect him to know if he had researched... like names (he only knew my nans, not my mothers), cause of death... she wasn't giving him any indication of how she passed, only that it was sudden. I'd had thought if he had researched, he would find out where she is laid to rest, cause of death, names... there was none of that. He was very specific and how he described my mother is exactly how I was told she was like, also described me to a tee... knowing things only my partner knows. You watch, she probably set it all up to make me feel better hah
> 
> But without going on, it was a very strange experience, it pieced a lot of the jigsaw together. He spoke about her like her knew her, like he knew me and described specific times that he couldn't have known about. Very surreal. He allowed me to voice record him, he suggested it, so I can go over it and see what makes sense and what doesn't.
> 
> I'm curious to see what the OP will do about this. I'd run to the hills (Iron Maiden <3).


Well with most old people who pass away its either cancer, heart attack or going in their sleep, more often than not they`ll say something which rings true. If it all adds up then that's good for you mate to hear those things. But Derren Brown made a program on debunking mediums have a watch of it if you can. I`m a complete skeptic.

Maiden reference :rockon:


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> Well with most old people who pass away its either cancer, heart attack or going in their sleep, more often than not they`ll say something which rings true. If it all adds up then that's good for you mate to hear those things. But Derren Brown made a program on debunking mediums have a watch of it if you can. I`m a complete skeptic.
> 
> Maiden reference :rockon:


Will certainly give it a watch, I have the guys address if I figure out he's a fraud, :innocent:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

polishmate said:


> I like how all these big guys pumped on pretty much all aas available **** bricks on this troll thread


Are you calling me a troll?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Do you own the property?


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have any pets in the home ?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of the positive replies, but what started as a genuine thread, with an issue that I am currently suffering from has got a bit poisoned.

Opinions always get divided as in most things in life, so this is part of that path.

I will no longer make anymore comment on this thread.

I was tempted to delete it, but that would be unfair to those that have made a contribution.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Blinkey said:


> Are you calling me a troll?


he`s not wrong


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Thanks for all of the positive replies, but what started as a genuine thread, with an issue that I am currently suffering from has got a bit poisoned.
> 
> Opinions always get divided as in most things in life, so this is part of that path.
> 
> ...


I'd love to know the outcome. I've been reading this thread as if it's horror book.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Riddar said:


> This thread has got rather deep since the last time I read it.
> 
> You either believe in it or you don't. Don't try and brand people one way or the other.
> 
> ...


Black and white non believer that always felt a presence and called a spiritualist, sorry mate but they make a living out of gullible people like you. Ask him for the lotto numbers!!


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

36-26 said:


> Black and white non believer that always felt a presence and called a spiritualist, sorry mate but they make a living out of gullible people like you. Ask him for the lotto numbers!!


Like I said, it could be bull or it might not be.

I don't believe in anything unless I have sufficient proof, he's either legit or has some access to information only myself, my partner and the hospitals have, and I've fought tooth and nail this year for information from the hospital so I highly doubt they would have gave him it.

I know it may be hard for some people to believe since for every real person, there is probably 10000 fakes.

Maybe your opinion would differ if I was to walk into your home and tell you things that happened 3 months ago exactly how they occurred, who you were with and how you felt about it. Trust me, I have my doubts as well over some things, they could be about anyone certain things he said, but other things were extremely personal... he described my mother down to a tee, she's been gone almost 24 years, she died at age 20... it wasn't like he could just described a generic old woman.

Each to their own


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

36-26 said:


> Black and white non believer that always felt a presence and called a spiritualist, sorry mate but they make a living out of gullible people like you. Ask him for the lotto numbers!!


Can ghost predict the lotto numbers:confused1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I dont like to believe in all this **** but once when i was a kid i was in my room and somebody said "get into bed" in this god aweful voice. My mum was out at the time and it was clear as day. Scares the **** out of me even now just remembering it.


Schizophrenia:laugh:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Blinkey said:


> Thanks for all of the positive replies, but what started as a genuine thread, with an issue that I am currently suffering from has got a bit poisoned.
> 
> Opinions always get divided as in most things in life, so this is part of that path.
> 
> ...


You do this quite often, throw your toys out of the pram. People will have different opinions about all topics. Some will laugh at your expense, others will contribute positively. It's a public forum, what did you expect? Seeing as there a lot of positive posts in the thread you could have the decency to let them know the outcome.


----------

